# Power Compact Aquarium Light 2X 96 w/ Moon Lunar



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

I just bought a Power Compact Aquarium Light 2X 96 w/ Moon Lunar on ebay. Now this light does not come with a built in fan. now my question is is that ok for a light with this much watt to not have a built in fan? Also, I am planning to leave it on top of my 30 gallon breeder with a glass top.I'm laying it on the glass. Is it ok to run it more then 6 hours with out shutting it off? Will it over heat or cause any fire if left on for a long period of time thanks I am a newbie thanks

aznb0i


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't think I would lay it on top of your glass tops. There was a recent thread about someone cracking his glass tops using two 96w CF lights. I think this was a retrofit of an existing light but the danger is still present. 

I would see if you can somehow raise the fixture off of the top of the tank a little. This will allow for some air to get into the fixture and help cool it. It should also keep some heat away from the tank itself. A couple of scrap pieces of wood would work well until you can find a more aesthetic solution.

I really can't say more on the fixture without a picture or link. I would think it would have some vents in the top for heat to escape but there are beginning to be a lot of lower quality fixtures out there these days. You may also be able to retrofit a fan or two into the fixture but again, without a link or picture, it is hard to say.


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

here is the link to the lights that I bought http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/solar/
Its the 36" with 2X 96 watt solar. This item was made in USA. Also it has to vents. How would I be able to put fans in there? thanks


----------

